# Illusionist prestige classes?



## Dross Swordra (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm sure that this has been brought up before, but there's no easy search function on the threads...

Basically, I am looking for a prestige class that compliments an illusionist wizard. Pretty much any source book is available (so long as its WotC material). Pretty much any race is available as well.

If there is another thread that this topic is discuss, a link would be greatly appreciated.

-thanks
Dross


----------



## Joker (Dec 27, 2005)

Although I don't know of any illusionist specific PRC's there are the illusionist variants in Unearthed Arcana.

Probably not the answer you were looking for but eh, I feel like padding my postcount.


----------



## saucercrab (Dec 27, 2005)

There are the shadowcrafter & shadowcraft mage from _Races of Stone_ & _Underdark _(forget which is in which). They both deal with the shadow subschool of illusion spells.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 27, 2005)

saucercrab said:
			
		

> There are the shadowcrafter & shadowcraft mage from _Races of Stone_ & _Underdark _(forget which is in which). They both deal with the shadow subschool of illusion spells.




Shadowcrafter is from Underdark.  Shadowcraft Mage is from Races of Stone.

In my opinion, Shadowcraft Mage is the better class, and the more illusion-focused class as well.  However, the two prestige classes compliment each other well, depending on how you read the bonus percentage shadow reality abilities of the Shadowcrafter.  And, since Shadowcraft Mage is only a 5-level prestige class, there is plenty of room to also take Shadowcrafter if you so choose.

Shadow Adept, from Player's Guide to Faerun, also works well with both of those other prestige classes.

For what it's worth, I am going Wiz Illusionist 5/Shadow Adept 1/Mindbender 1/Shadowcraft Mage 5 for my first 12 levels.  I am undecided beyond that, but may choose Shadowcrafter for the remaining 8 levels.  For substitution abilities/levels I am taking the first level of the Gnome Illusionist from Races of Stone, Chains of Disbelief from Unearthed Arcana, and Illusion Mastery from Unearthed Arcana.  Feats are Spell Focus: Illusion, Shadow Weave Magic, Heighten Spel, Signature Spell: Major Image, Arcane Mastery, and Extraordinary Concentration (through level 12).


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2005)

I have several illusionist-specific prestige classes imc- the invisible friend, the shadow charlatan and the patternweaver come to mind.  

The invisible friend gradually fades into a weird state of quasi-invisibility in which only other invisible creatures, children (and fey, for a while) can see them.  They also develop a strange bond with or obsession about children.  Good invisible friends usually end up protecting children or orphanages or the like evil.  Evil ones become the worst of villains, preying upon children.

The shadow charlatan is the guy who comes to town and sells you the snake oil.  He brings phantom illness and illusionary cures. 

The patternweaver focuses on the pattern subschool of illusion.  He learns eventually to treat certain spells from other schools as patterns.  

If you're interested you could check them out here in the files section (think you'll have to join the group to do so, though).  They're in the prestige classes file.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 27, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I have several illusionist-specific prestige classes imc- the invisible friend, the shadow charlatan and the patternweaver come to mind.
> 
> The invisible friend gradually fades into a weird state of quasi-invisibility in which only other invisible creatures, children (and fey, for a while) can see them.  They also develop a strange bond with or obsession about children.  Good invisible friends usually end up protecting children or orphanages or the like evil.  Evil ones become the worst of villains, preying upon children.
> 
> ...




Cool stuff, thanks for sharing. 

I found the invisible friend a bit underpowered.  You could probably duplicate his powers with existing classes but at a full caster level progression.

I really liked the patternweaver.  Pretty solid illusionist class.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed them. 

I have long felt that someone should put out a _Complete Illusionist's Handbook_.


----------



## GramercyRiff (Dec 28, 2005)

As the main PrC's have been covered, I wanted to throw out the incredible Earth Spell feat into the discussion.  It's in Races of Stone and allows you to do 'some good' with your Shadow Illusion ability from Shadowcraft Mage.  With Earth Spell it is possible to Heighten your Shadow Illusions to 9th level.


----------

